# Composite template software for Corel?



## ReneeS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi there,
I am new to this forum today and don't know where to ask this question.  It didn't seem to fall into any catagory, so maybe you could redirect me please.
I have been asked to quote on a 115 student grad class composite for a school in my rural area.  I am looking for software that will allow me to create a composite
template that will have 115 opening where I can insert the picture of each student.  I can only find one for Adobe or Elements.  I have Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo X2 and love it.  So does anyone know of a program or software that is compatible?
Thanks for any input or suggestions,
Renee Sullivan


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 21, 2012)

Are you looking for a template? Won't Corel open .psd's? 
Here's a how to for saving the photoshop layers and formatting while still in corel How to Convert a PSD Image to Corel | eHow.com


----------

